# Quantifying Hapkido techniques



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 16, 2009)

I believe that I am not catching on to a simple basic hapkido technique. Everyone else in the class seems to be able to understand it very easily.

It is just the way that I am, it takes me an extra long to catch on to things but when I do watch out!

I would like to research or talk about what on earth it is that I am missing during my time between classes, but I would like to know if a Hapkido moves are standard with standard names?

Are there a list of standard Hapkido moves and names?

Any thoughts on trying to quantify/research exactly what I am having trouble with?

Thank you!


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 16, 2009)

What is the technique you are having trouble with?  Even the more complicated techniques are just a series of discrete movements blended seamlessly together with a self-awareness of one's body positioning in relation to the partner's.  

Perhaps you might just need to work on your basics more.  Practice your entry footwork separately.  Practice your falling separately.  Practice your handwork, your "ki" fingers.  Do you understand the feeling of when a technique actually worked?  

Sometimes the best practice is to just be the best uke you can be.  If you can't throw someone, then work on taking the best falls possible.  Eventually it will pay off and manifest itself to the other side of the technique.


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> ... but I would like to know if a Hapkido moves are standard with standard names?
> 
> Are there a list of standard Hapkido moves and names?



Attempts to standardize technique names for easier discussion on a hapkido forum elsewhere were somewhat less than successful 

But yea, there are some techniques that you will find are included in many/most styles of hapkido.

There are really, when it comes down to it, only a couple of ways to lock a wrist (or elbow). 

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wristlock

The problem is, is there many MANY many many ways (not quite infinite.. but up there ) to GET to those few wristlocks.

The ideal, I believe, is that you learn how to achieve these few wristlocks from a wide enough variety (but not TOO wide, so you get enough repetition on each technique) that you firmly train into your neuromuscular system/brain the principles of locking joints and how to get there.

If you have some specific question, I'm sure anyone here on MT will be happy to try to offer some helpful advice, but you are really going to benefit more from the personel one-on-one interaction with your instructor and classmates than you are from text posted by MT members. Reps: get those reps in! (repetition)

My instructor tells us that we don't start with wrist locks because they are easy, but because they take the most work to REALLY begin to be useful &#8212; so we need as early of a start as we can get! 

Give it time. And did I mention "reps"?


----------



## Catalyst (Jul 16, 2009)

Hapkido, for me, is something that I need to "feel". It's not something that I can read and understand or look at a video and be able to do.

If I'm have trouble learning a new technique, I do exactly what stoneheart says. When I'm uke, I pay atttention to what my training partner is doing. I study their positioning and movement -- their feet, hips, hands placement, etc.

Being uke lets me feel that the technique is being applied correctly and I try to use the time as uke to see what I'm doing incorrectly when I apply the technique.

If I still am not "getting it", I do exactly what zDom suggests and ask my teacher after class. I've learned an awful lot from those one-on-one answers. Hopefully, your teacher welcomes questions.

As for a standard list of technique names, I've never seen one.


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks all...The wikipedia link kind of describes somewhat (what I believe the area that I am having trouble with).

I will continue to be patient though and will keep on with the teacher about it.

Thank you for setting some realistic expectations up for me.

My footwork is just fine, I just feel all messed up with my hands.

This is similar to what is being taught but two hands are being used:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ulnarwristlock.jpg


----------



## zDom (Jul 17, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> This is similar to what is being taught but two hands are being used:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ulnarwristlock.jpg



Ah yes. We do one like that (i.e., that ends with attacker's wrist in that position at our chest in front of us): we call it "No. 2 Son Mok Soo/Wrist Technique"

We also use two hands as we train under the premise that an attacker is probably stronger than we area.


----------



## crushing (Jul 17, 2009)

ukiltmybrutha said:


> Thanks all...The wikipedia link kind of describes somewhat (what I believe the area that I am having trouble with).
> 
> I will continue to be patient though and will keep on with the teacher about it.
> 
> ...


 
Is the second hand like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/MCRP3-02Bfig8-6twohwristlock.png or at the wrist?

One of the things I notice when people have problems with wrist and other joint locks is that they try to do them too far away from their own power. They get their arms extended out and can't apply the technique properly. So make sure you have the lock close to your center.

While looking for the link above I saw a lot of images of people demonstrating wrist locks with their arms nearly fully extended out of their power.

Also, don't think that only your hands and arms are involved in the wristlock. It's a coordination of your body and depending on the type of wristlock and may just take slight tilt or lean of a shoulder to correctly position the opponents joints for a lock.

I used to have a heck of a time putting in what we call a Z-wrist lock or Zed, until I made sure I was doing it within my power area and added just a slight lean/tilt forward to get the opponent's arm/wrist/hand into the Z configuration for the lock. It also helps that I have an excellent training partner and a patient teacher.

I wish you the best on learning and improving your techniques!


----------



## zDom (Jul 17, 2009)

crushing said:


> Is the second hand like this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/MCRP3-02Bfig8-6twohwristlock.png or at the wrist?



That is a different lock 

The first link post showed the hand in a vertical positon: pinky side up with fingers toward the person doing technique.

Your link shows a horizontal-ish position, fingers up, with the back of the hand toward the person doing technique.


----------



## crushing (Jul 17, 2009)

zDom said:


> That is a different lock
> 
> The first link post showed the hand in a vertical positon: pinky side up with fingers toward the person doing technique.
> 
> Your link shows a horizontal-ish position, fingers up, with the back of the hand toward the person doing technique.


 
Yes, you are correct.  The second hand (another difference) helps get it into this position.


----------



## zDom (Jul 18, 2009)

crushing said:


> Yes, you are correct.  The second hand (another difference) helps get it into this position.



When available, two hands are always better than one for applying a wristlock!


----------



## ukiltmybrutha (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks all! Yes it is a wrist lock that I "was" having trouble with.

The biggest problem is that I have problems with memory when everyone else seems to be able to follow exactly what is happening just like that.

It is sort of frustrating. I guess the important part is that I am persistent and catch on.

I can't figure out which link is what I was trying to learn by looking back but I am not worried about it because I feel right about the technique now.

My not being able to get this seems laughable at this point. It just took PLENTY of persistance.

Thanks for your own patience!


----------



## Ty Hatfield (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is a youtube video on some grabs and info


----------

